# 20 Prozent Rabatt auf viele Produkte: Alternate feiert 20. Geburtstag [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu 20 Prozent Rabatt auf viele Produkte: Alternate feiert 20. Geburtstag [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: 20 Prozent Rabatt auf viele Produkte: Alternate feiert 20. Geburtstag [Anzeige]


----------



## Llares (2. März 2012)

Hm, ich habe bei der letzten 20%-Aktion eine Asus GTX580 bestellt und habe sie immer noch nicht. Toll, wenn mit etwas geworben wird, was nicht lieferbar ist...


----------



## Kuschluk (2. März 2012)

Llares schrieb:


> Hm, ich habe bei der letzten 20%-Aktion eine Asus GTX580 bestellt und habe sie immer noch nicht. Toll, wenn mit etwas geworben wird, was nicht lieferbar ist...


 
^^ die sachen warn damals soviel ich weiß lieferbar nur nicht lange ... wenn ich kein NT hätte würd ich direkt eins bestellen hab so schon überlegt ... das 1200W juckt mich schon


----------



## DiZER (2. März 2012)

richtig feiern, tun bei den preisen wohl nur die von ALTERNATE. 

meine produkte sind leider wie immer nicht von den senkungen betroffen. doppel


----------



## jigsaw83 (2. März 2012)

Llares schrieb:


> Hm, ich habe bei der letzten 20%-Aktion eine Asus GTX580 bestellt und habe sie immer noch nicht. Toll, wenn mit etwas geworben wird, was nicht lieferbar ist...



Ich habe mir ebenfalls eine Asus GTX 580 Bestellt und ich habe sie auch noch nicht .
Mir wurde aber gesagt heute am Telefon 8.03.12 werden sie geliefert na da bin ich mal gespannt weil das selbe wurde mir auch schon am 24.2.12 gesagt .


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (2. März 2012)

ich habe mir gerade ein nettes BeQuite Netzteil für meinen neuen FrühjahrsRechner gegönnt..habe knapp 20,- gespart...


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (2. März 2012)

Na toll, jetzt hab ich mir vor 2 Wochen ein BQT Netzteil gekauft das hier jetzt günstiger wäre


----------

